# Wanted mps4s



## Rishloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a set. Everywhere I try is sold out of the 305 30 20. Need front and rear. Anyone know when there back in stock? If not what’s the best alternative. Got oem run flats on at present which I’m not keen on.
Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Steve Morris?


----------



## Rishloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yeah Forgot about him. What’s his username or is he just on Facebook


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Facebook is where you will find him.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

2 x TYRE MICHELIN PILOT SPORT 4 S 305 30 ZR20 (103Y) | eBay


----------



## Rishloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes seen these but wants cash on collection or bank transfer. Too far for me to collect and don’t trust a bank transfer as I’ve been stung before with scammers on eBay . Not saying this is a scam but not rather try a different route first. Thanks anyway


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Ah ok fair enough, I didn’t realise they were cash on collection only. Sounds dodgy with bank transfer thing too. I will keep looking and let you know here if I find any 

Andy


----------

